# Ornamental Plaster (Removing Paint)



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

This corbel is one of two I have to remove paint from. I've done some reading up on techniques along with do's ad don'ts. I'm probably going to use Peal Away #1 but I'm going to do a test spot first to be sure it dose't do anything to the plaster.

Just wondering if anyone has a proven method for removing paint from ornamental plaster that I might be able to consider?


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

If it is from plaster of Paris, it may be soft, bristle and hollow. You know plaster cast varies in thickness and can be very porous. 
If it was unsealed before paint cleaning can cause a damage. If you see a slight sheen in the surface, plaster was sealed and it less absorbent for solvents. But you really need to minimize a use of liquids.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If Frankawitz doesn't see this try shooting him a PM.

I think this is right up his alley....:thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/frankawitz-7253/


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Peel Away will be fine, just use mineral spirit to clean. 
I cleaned a lot with the heat gun, but mouldigs were sealed with oil.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Jason Resta's Right Peel-Away will work very well I had to strip a cornice molding in a dinning room a few years back I tried a heat gun but the heat tranfer was I little troubling cause I didn't want the inside of the wall catching fire, so I used #7 Peel-Away the only thing is I used 
3M Painter's plastic to cover the peel-away instead of the paper they give you, I found that the Chemical reaction works better cause the plastic keeps the peel-away wet so it can eat thru a number of layers of paint. Also get yourself a set of Dental Picks if you can it will help get the paint out of any deep groves. Good Luck and post your pictures!:thumbsup:


----------

